# I've decided to make my own...



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

...crankbaits that is. 
I've heard guys here mention custom painting cranks and after hours of searching for "the right" cranks, I've decided to try my hand at buying unpainted bodies and doing the rest myself.
As it stands now, on most cranks that I buy, I replace most of the hooks and rings so why not just paint them too. I don't know how many times I've seen "bargain bin" cranks and passed them up because they were the wrong color....hopefully soon, no more. 
The kid across the street from me got an airbrush kit for Christmas a few years back. He is now almost 18 years old and I bet that thing is in a closet collecting dust.
I will be taking orders for my "Homegrown" lures shortly


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like fun, let us know how they turn out, maybe post some pics. Put me on the list of potential customers, pm me with pricing, when you get it all figured out.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Making and repainting lures has become very popular in our club. The link below is from one of the members. Let me know what you think. 

http://soma56.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1443


----------

